# Gou Ronins secret plan revealed!



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 19, 2003)

http://www.standonguard.com

We're on to you Gou.....But Buffalo stands with you.

Why?

Because we-
- Love Hockey!
- Have a Tim Hortons on every corner
- Believe in the Ballet
- Prefer Beaver over Bush.

Our Zamboni stands ready to assist in the invasion!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 19, 2003)

I like General Claire. Her resume of the books she wrote are interesting.

I also would like to add many of us here in the States like our neighbors to the North.


----------

